# 100 lb propane tank



## target (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been offered a 100 lb propane tank. 

I am not familiar with the size of this tank.  Is 100 gallon large enough to make an offset smoker out of. I am not sure of the diameter and that is my concern.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it 100 lb or 100 gallon?  

A 100 lb tank would make a good smoker for you back yard, it would be about 5' tall and about 20" diameter.  

A 100 gallon tank would make a good size for either a small trailer or if you wanted a larger unit for the back yard...


----------



## target (Sep 23, 2009)

I apologize it is 100 lb so that tall skinny kind.   

Ok I understand how it would be good for a backyard smoker.  Ill have to do some research and get this figured out.  

Would a 20lb tank work for a SFB? Can someone help me with figuring out how large a sfb should be in comparison to the smoking chamber.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Sep 23, 2009)

I personally think that the firebox should be about a 1/4 of the size of the cook chamber. You could use a 20 gallon tank as the firebox.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2009)

Heres a chart to check out

http://www.missiongas.com/lpgbottledimensions.htm


----------



## target (Sep 23, 2009)

so that will give me about a 13 inch diameter.  Is that enough to make a smoker out of.  I was hoping to make a reverse flow, but would that put the cooking grate too close to the baffle??


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess it kinda depends on what size you want heres a link to an even smaller one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=64702


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2009)

By the sounds of it. It would make a long and very narrow cooking surface. To me It wouldn't be a good build but if thats what you want and need go for it and don't foget the Qview.


----------



## target (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with you mballi, still not sure what I will do its free I have and can get almost everything to make it so little input just time.  Cant afford anything bigger as of now so might be worth it just to play.  I have looked into it and think that I can get a 3-4 inch clearance from baffle and still allow 5 inches of space below baffle for the heat and smoke to flow.  Probablly not the best smoker but at least a good one for trial and error.


----------



## hemi (Sep 23, 2009)

My siggy picture is a 22 lb tank that is built into an offset..  The firebox is 
16x16 and half inch thick . Little bigger and thicker than needed but it works good.  Reason for 2 stacks is it started out as a regular smoker and I re-vamped it into a reverse flow.   works better and I found no reason to remove the extra stack..   I just keep it closed..  Hemi..


----------



## randya (Sep 23, 2009)

I cut out 16" of a 100lb (down to 26" x 14") and using it as a FB on a 120 gal. The Smoker Ratio calulator says it should work great. I also sized the firebox air inlet and fire box to cook chamber opening based on the calulator too.

Keep us posted with pictures as you build it. Good luck, Randy


----------



## target (Sep 24, 2009)

I have played with the ratio calculator but get a little lost on it.  
Where it says the fire box to chamber size.  It asks for size of hole and how many.  Do you just play with that till you get a 1 for number of holes???  and that is the size you need for your connection? 

I understand the air inlet. 

Also on firebox size it says when the numbers match you have a connect ratio.  So do the numbers need to match or should the volume of firebox be 1/3 the number of chamber volume? 

thank you.  

I think I am gonna go for it and worst case scenario I make a grill.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 11, 2009)

From what I understood is that the firebox Cubic inches should math the cooker chamber size cubic inches.
I believe the 1/3rd is factored in
For the Firebox to chamber size if you enter the size of a circle it will tell you how many circle cuts you need.
If you enter a rectangular or square shape, you will need it to get to 1 you don't want it over one. in my case I got 0.93 for number of openings so I am 0.07 to the good.
If it said 1.8 then that would mean you would need 1.8 openings.


----------

